# Spray Bar or Lilly pipe



## baka (Jan 4, 2006)

Hello,

Which one do you prefer using the spray bar or the lily pipe and why? If using lily pipe do you prefer this towards the front or the back, I just got myself a 2213 and not sure if I should use the spray bar or get a lily pipe from eheim.

Thanks


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

I took the spray bar off and just used the curved thingy, I think its called a shepards cane. I didn't know Eheim made a lilly pipe. The ones from ADA are topnotch, I'm thinking of saving for one of them.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

im using the curve thing on my 2213 too and just call it the lily pipe cause its curved the same but doesnt have the bell at the end.

i had the spraybar but replaced it with the lily pipe and have higher co2 content in the water and i place mine on the side pointing to the opposite side where the diffuser is mounted.


----------



## EatTheGras (Oct 25, 2006)

Anyone usin JBL LilyPipe ? U can get one for free with the new JBL canister filter.
Its from plastic, so i think its much more cheaper than ADA glass one,if bought seperatly.


















Im considering buying this filter, but have not decided completly jet, so if this LilyPipe is of some use, that could be a nice bonus.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

try it!!! 

the cut out is much deeper than that of the ADA but it should work in a similar manner.


----------

